# ISPConfig3 Multiserver lockfile .ispconfig_lock



## popper2001 (5. Aug. 2009)

Habe aktuell leider ein Problem, bei dem ich überhaupt nicht weiterkommt. Nach einigem Hin- und Her habe ich eine dem Perfect Server Lenny IPC3 Howto entsprechende Multiserver-Installation mit zwei Servern aufgesetzt. ISP läuft auf beiden Servern in der aktuellen Stable (nicht Beta!).

Leider bekomme ich in regelmäßigen Abständen ein


```
There is already a lockfile set. Waiting another 10 seconds...
```
Wenn ich das Lockfile unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock manuell lösche wird es wieder korrekt gesetzt und läuft auch (kurzzeitig). Allerdings tauchen nach unbestimmter Zeit (im Minutenbereich) wieder die gleichen Einträge im Log auf.

Hier im Forum habe ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden, dass das Lockfile (eigentlich) nach einer fixen Zeitspanne (ca. 10 min) von selbst entfernt werden sollte. Leider passiert auch das bei mir nicht, d.h. ich habe so lange "Stillstand", bis ich das Lockfile von Hand lösche.

Interessanterweise führt das auch dazu, dass mehrere mysqld Connections auf dem Masterserver geöffnet sind und auch bleiben (VERBUNDEN), d.h. das Schließen der Verbindung wird davon wohl ebenfalls negativ beeinträchtigt.

Ich hab' jetzt schon mal versucht, die Ausführungszeit des cronjobs von minütlich auf alle 2 Min hochzusetzen, allerdings leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Bin extrem ratlos und freue mich über jegliche Idee!


----------



## popper2001 (5. Aug. 2009)

Nachtrag:

Unter Monitor > Show System-Log bekommt ich bei Aktivieren des Debug-Loggings die oben beschriebene Warnung "There is already a lockfile set. Waiting another 10 seconds..." aktuell jeweils volle 5 SEITEN pro Minute. 

Nehme mal an, das ist nicht so gedacht, oder?

---
Inzwischen konnte ich das Problem beseitigen. Lag an langsamer DNS-Auflösung, d.h. ich habe in der resolv.conf andere Server eingetragen und jetzt läuft's (komischerweise).


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2009)

Dann lösche also mal die Datei:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock

und schau dann in den Monitor, mit welcher Aktion er aufhört bezw. welchen Fehler er bekommt und nicht weitermachen kann.


----------

